# Game Giveaway: WCG-TPU's "Daddy Day" Challenge



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

Team TPU is at it again, out in full force doing our best to fight off diseases like Cancer, Ebola, AIDS, and dirty water!  It's not too late for all to get in on this either.  Our Challenge started on _June 10th (0:00 UTC) _and will run through til _June 21st, 2015 (24:00 UTC),_ which means that there's still plenty of time to help out while being eligible for some cool prizes.

Click *Here to Sign Up*, and check out these awesome threads: *Challenge Thread* and our *Team Thread*.


It's been a year since our @Kreij has left us, and we honor him by doing what he was known for, giving back to the community!  Thus, we are throwing out some free games: games from the community, for the community.




So let's get into the Game Giveaway action!  








The Details of the Giveaway are outlined below 


*Requirements: *To qualify, you must be an active WCG/F@H team member having returned results each day of the challenge.

*The Deal:* Things are a little bit different this time around.  Each day there will be a few titles available with winners drawn at the end of the following day.  Every other day, there will be a main AAA prize announced, and the winners for the main prizes will be drawn at the end of the challenge.

@theonedub and I kicked around these ideas to add a little spice and flavor into the giveaway, which means there will be more going on each day, so be sure to check back in regularly.  Thanks 1Dub 

*How to Enter:* Each day, you can enter for 2 of the games announced.  With the main AAA prizes, you may enter any time throughout the giveaway, and the winners will be drawn at the end in a particular order.  The first winner will pick which game they'd like, 2nd next and so on.  

*Closing Time: *We have at least 6 days to run this, maybe a little more. 

*Random Drawing: *Drawings will be done randomly via a Giveaway Manager program by @FordGT90Concept!


That's it; post if you have any questions   Thanks to all for crunching away and working hard for Team TPU!  Let's rockout some more!!!    


And a HUGE "THANK YOU" to all our contributors of games: @theonedub, @xvi, @TRWOV, @jboydgolfer, @15th Warlock, @Arjai, and @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, @peche, @yotano211 (and I'm sure I'm forgetting some) for donating games; to @Norton for organizing our Challenge; and to all others that are crunching away and doing their best!  



(If you catch something here that's wrong, unclear, or dumb, just let me know )


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

*Day 1*








Dead Space - @manofthem
The Hat Man: Shadow Ward - @manofthem
Incredipede - @TRWOV
Humble Origin 2 Bundle (Origin) - @manofthem
Paranautical Activity: Deluxe Atonement - @Arjai
Shank 2 - @TRWOV
STALKER Clear Sky - @manofthem

The Witcher 3 (GOG) - @15th Warlock


Drawing for the smaller games will be tomorrow night followed by a new set of games.  The Witcher 3 is today's AAA game that will be drawn at the end


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 13, 2015)

i would like to enter for the Humble Origin bundle  keep on crunching TPU


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2015)

Game giveaway looks great- Thanks to @manofthem for hosting and all of the other folks helping out! 

Put me down for *Dead Space* and I'll pass on the AAA titles for now and give others a better chance 


*Keep em' Crunching!!!

 .... *miss you *Kreij *


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 13, 2015)

I think I'll go for Stalker


----------



## peche (Jun 13, 2015)

nice nice !
@manofthem what about he games i gave you ?
add them to the pull prize!

congrats all stoners great job !


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 13, 2015)

I would like to enter these games in the game giveaway. I have the game codes in the wall safe.

2 copies of Command and Conquer-The ultimate collection
1 copy of civi 5-the complete edition-the one with all of the DLCs included
1 copy of TitanFall
1 copy of Civil 5-the normal copy without the DLCs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 13, 2015)

Daddy BUMP for the giveaway


----------



## Recca29 (Jun 13, 2015)

Put me down for Dead Space. love that game.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 13, 2015)

What an awesome giveaway! 

I'd like to be put down for the *Humble Origin 2 Bundle* please. 

Good luck everyone, and keep crunching and folding!


----------



## st2000 (Jun 13, 2015)

not in, but good luck to all
so nice to see how kind-hearted people change world in a better place(google translate+lack of knowledge)


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 13, 2015)

Yet another amazing game give away hosted by @manofthem !!!! 

I am opting out of this one but just want to thank ya for holding this awesome contest.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 13, 2015)

peche said:


> nice nice !
> @manofthem what about he games i gave you ?
> add them to the pull prize!
> 
> congrats all stoners great job !


There's going to be a new pool everyday.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

peche said:


> nice nice !
> @manofthem what about he games i gave you ?
> add them to the pull prize!
> 
> congrats all stoners great job !



There will be more games coming out every day, not all games are listed in today's entries. Plenty more to go through 
(but honestly I think I may have missed them ) 



yotano211 said:


> I would like to enter these games in the game giveaway. I have the game codes in the wall safe.
> 
> 2 copies of Command and Conquer-The ultimate collection
> 1 copy of civi 5-the complete edition-the one with all of the DLCs included
> ...



Thank you sir for the donations, I'll be adding them to the upcoming days


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> There will be more games coming out every day, not all games are listed in today's entries. Plenty more to go through
> (but honestly I think I may have missed them )
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks, I might be getting some more. I dont know what kind of games.


----------



## peche (Jun 13, 2015)

manofthem said:


> (but honestly I think I may have missed them )




hoping this giveaway will be epic!
thanks all fellas for having a seat in this challenge!

lets rock the challenge!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2015)

peche said:


>



Worry no longer. I have them ready to go, and you'll see them tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder though 



> hoping this giveaway will be epic!
> thanks all fellas for having a seat in this challenge!
> 
> lets rock the challenge!!



TeamTPU is always epic.  We are kind of like epic-alchemists where everything we touch becomes epic!  We just can't help it, I suppose


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks so much MoT for the work you put into these giveaways, and especially this one in memory of Special K. 
Thanks so much to those donating games as prizes!
And thanks TONS to all those crunching and folding for this event, as well as all the rest of the time. You guys never fail to amaze with the effort you put in, building, running the units, maintaining, assisting others, all of it. Thanks.


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks very interesting this time, just dropping in to say what a great job everyone is doing and good luck to all


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

Last call for tonight. I'm currently out now, but when I get home, I'll draw winners for tonight and announce the next set of gamesgames.


----------



## Onderon (Jun 14, 2015)

can i join? i started crunching on f@h on my 750 ti doing fine, but on boinc im soooo slow on my q6600 T,T


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 14, 2015)

Put me in for the origin bundle and witcher, thanks.


----------



## Norton (Jun 14, 2015)

Onderon said:


> can i join? i started crunching on f@h on my 750 ti doing fine, but on boinc im soooo slow on my q6600 T,T



You can crunch or fold for our TPU Teams, that 750 ti should fold well.

Here's a link to get setup to fold:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 14, 2015)

Im for any game. Currently my I3 is only crunching but I will try to get my I7 back up on monday


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

*Today's Winners*


*Dead Space
@Norton  
@Recca29 


Humble Origin Bundle 2
@LaytonJnr 


Paranautical Activity: Deluxe Atonement
@brandonwh64 


STALKER Clear Sky
@TRWOV *​



Congrats to today's winners!   I'll be sending out PM's with redemption instructions, but it will likely be tomorrow since I'm exhausted and off to bed.


Next post will have the next set of games!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

*Day 2*









Commandos Collection - @peche
Dead Space 2 - @manofthem
Humble Bundle Adventures 2 - @Arjai
Metro 2033 - @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
Postal 2 - @manofthem
Stacking - @TRWOV
Surgeon Simulator 2013 - @TRWOV
Zombie Shooter 1&2 - @manofthem


A big THANKS to all our contributors!  


Drawing for the smaller games will be tomorrow night followed by a new set of games along with a new AAA title.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm sitting out of the prize draws, but want to thank everyone participating and wish you all luck. 
I've currently got all three computers crunching for the challenge.


----------



## Onderon (Jun 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> You can crunch or fold for our TPU Teams, that 750 ti should fold well.
> 
> Here's a link to get setup to fold:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/


yeah im folding with the 750 ti


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 14, 2015)

Congratulations to all of the winners! 

I will be sitting out of today's giveaway, but I wish everyone else good luck.

Keep up the good work all!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2015)

I was going to enter for Metro 2033, then i realized i donated it 

Here is a Big Daddy bump instead


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I was going to enter for Metro 2033, then i realized i donated it



HAHAHa, we all have one of those days.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm in for dead space and metro. I actually dont know jack about games, just trying to get some to give to my son.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2015)

im in for dead space 2  and zombie shooter for my son Cobain


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

As a little personal opinion, Metro 2033 is a fantastic game with tons of atmosphere, feeling, good gameplay, not the run of the mill shooter imo.


Also, as for yesterday's winners, I haven't forgotten about you, just been pretty tied up all day. I'll be getting home soon and will be sending out those PM's as promised last night. 



And guys, don't be bashful about entering for games. Lots to go around still  also a new AAA game coming tonight


----------



## Deelron (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd like to enter for the Humble Weekly bundle Adventures 2 and super AAA game Witcher.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2015)

edited post to reflect 2 choices now


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 14, 2015)

Put me down for Dead Space 2


----------



## Onderon (Jun 14, 2015)

im up for anything but metro, already have it, really great game


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 15, 2015)

Hell put me in for Postal


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hell put me in for Postal


I know the picture is misleading, but it's actually Postal 2, hope that's OK.


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2015)

i hope you all people here enjoy the games, not entering on todays giveaway but i hope ypou will have a good time...!
keep the excellent crunch job lads!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll go for the Surgeon Simulator, looks like a fun waste of time!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2015)

*Today's Winners*


*Commandos Collection*
*@Onderon*


*Dead Space 2
@AlienIsGOD  *

*

Humble Bundle Adventures 2
@Deelron 


Metro 2033
@4x4n 


Postal 2
@ThE_MaD_ShOt 


Surgeon Simulator 2013
@Arjai 


Zombie Shooter 1&2
@Onderon *​



Congrats to today's winners!   I'll be sending out PM's with redemption instructions tomorrow (again) since I'm exhausted and heading to bed; the wife is already calling me... wahh...wahh... 


Next post will have the next set of games!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2015)

*Day 3*








Battlefield 3 (Origin)
Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box (Origin)
Command and Conquer Ultimate Edition (Origin) - @yotano211
iBomber Defense Pacific - @Arjai
Legend of Grimrock - @TRWOV
Speedrunners - @LaytonJnr
System Shock 2
Tropico 4 Special Edition

Killing Floor 2 - @theonedub


A big THANKS to all our contributors!  


Drawing for the smaller games will be tomorrow night, and the drawing for Killing Floor 2 will be at the end of the giveaway.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2015)

Burnout........i see Burnout.


Bloody Burnout, God I love Burnout. Please enter me for Burnout.


*BURNOUT DADDY 



*


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2015)

Daddy Bump

 to raise awareness and reduce my chance of winning the game i want


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 15, 2015)

Ya I won something lol. In for command and conquer collection and battlefield 3 today.  Plus, sign me up for killing floor 2 as well. Thanks


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 15, 2015)

I will enter for Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box and Killing Floor 2


----------



## Arjai (Jun 15, 2015)

I am in for Speedrunners.  I wanna run around in a Unicorn suit!!!


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 15, 2015)

Put me down for Burnout Paradise, System Shock 2, and Killing Floor 2


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2015)

Yesterday's winners will be taken care of fairly as soon, as soon as I get a spare moment after getting home. Then later tonight we have a few more goodies to put out there, as well as pick some new winners 




CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *BURNOUT DADDY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fantastic!


----------



## Onderon (Jun 15, 2015)

i feel so small 
"Points earned
20,085 (See stats)
20,085 go to Team TechPowerup!'s total of 3,900,710,030"
but yay i´m on track, helping people around the world and earning games legally here in Venezuela
if i can continue to participate i´m in for killing floor 2 and burnout mainly, if not the command and conquer collection


----------



## xvi (Jun 16, 2015)

Onderon said:


> i feel so small
> "Points earned
> 20,085 (See stats)
> 20,085 go to Team TechPowerup!'s total of 3,900,710,030"
> ...


All points are good points and we always appreciate any contribution. Glad to have you!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2015)

Good Luck in the giveaway everyone  

Goodnight Daddy Bump


----------



## Onderon (Jun 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Good Luck in the giveaway everyone
> 
> Goodnight Daddy Bump



lol that´s exactly like my 1 year old son at 5 am jajaja


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

Onderon said:


> *i feel so small *
> "Points earned
> 20,085 (See stats)
> 20,085 go to Team TechPowerup!'s total of 3,900,710,030"
> ...



Boy if I had a nickel for every time she made me feel like that.... 





Your contribution to the team and to the science is important and appreciated!  We all started small and did our best to build up over time, and many of us started during a challenge with a temporary goal and ended sticking around for years. 

As you say, you're on track and helping others, and that'd what is so awesome!






Additionally, I'll be giving the giveaway some attention in about an hour so I'll be catching up with everything this evening. See you all soon with some goodies 




Edit/update: yesterday's winners have been PM'd with their game keys or further instructions.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

*Today's Winners*


*Battlefield 3*
*@4x4n *


*Burnout Paradise Ultimate
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  
@yotano211 *

*
Command and Conquer Ultimate
@Onderon 
@4x4n 

*
*Speedrunners*
*@Arjai *


*System Shock 2
@T-Bob *

​


Congrats to today's winners!   I'll be sending out PM's with redemption instructions maybe tonight, if not tomorrow.


Next post will have the next set of games! 


Update: all winners have been PM'd their codes or further instructions.  Thanks all


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

*Day 4*







Bejeweled 3
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Civ V - *@yotano211*
Deadly Premonition: The Director's Cut - *@TRWOV*
Dragon Age Origins
Mirror's Edge
Spark Rising - *@jboydgolfer*
Down to One - *@Arjai*

Thanks to our contributors!  

Drawing for these games will be tomorrow night, as well as some new games becoming available then.


----------



## Onderon (Jun 16, 2015)

i'm in only for mirros edge love that game


----------



## Arjai (Jun 16, 2015)

Deadly Premonition. Yep!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats to all of the WinNERs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2015)

WINNER WINNER, Chicken Dinner


----------



## Bow (Jun 16, 2015)

I missed out on the game give aways, any more coming?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

Bow said:


> I missed out on the game give aways, any more coming?



You can get in on these games:



manofthem said:


> Spoiler: List of Contributors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are also more games coming.  Everyday a new set of games are unveiled and winners chosen, along with some Grand Prize games being unveiled every other day.

It's not over til the fat lady sings!


----------



## Bow (Jun 16, 2015)

i'll take a shot at Down to One


----------



## xvi (Jun 16, 2015)

Really liking this rapid-fire game giveaway format.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2015)

xvi said:


> Really liking this rapid-fire game giveaway format.



Awesome, I'm glad you like it, and i appreciate the feedback. I was going to put that question to everyone in the thread to see what everyone thinks/thought.

I'm glad @theonedub thought outside the box and came up with an original idea for this. For a while, I've been wanting to spice things up a little bit, but I'm so uncreative lol.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> It's not over til the fat lady sings!


*It's not over til the fat lady crunches!

*fixed


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2015)

I will enter for Bejeweled 3 for my friends wife.


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll go for dragon age and civilization. 

And this givaway rocks!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

*Today's Winners*


*Bejeweled 3*
*@yotano211 *


*Civ V*
*@4x4n *


*Deadly Premonition: Director's Cut
@Arjai  *



*Down to One
@Bow 


Dragon Age Origins
@4x4n 


Mirror's Edge
@Onderon *


​


Congrats to today's winners!   I'll be sending out PM's with redemption instructions maybe tonight, if not tomorrow....

edit: definitely tomorrow, i'm off to bed now. 


Next post will have the next set of games!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

*Day 5*







Blaze Rush - *@Arjai*
Dishonored
Grow Home
It Came From Space and Ate Our Brains - *@jboydgolfer*
Jet Gunner
Of Orcs and Men - *@jboydgolfer*
Outlast
Prime World: Defenders

Wolfenstine: The Old Blood


Thanks to our Contributors!  


Drawing for these games will be tomorrow night, as well as some new games becoming available then.  Wolfenstein will be drawn at the end


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 17, 2015)

This daily game giveaway Rocks 
A big thanks to @manofthem for hosting yet another great game giveaway and also to all of those that donated.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> This daily game giveaway Rocks
> A big thanks to @manofthem for hosting yet another great game giveaway and also to all of those that donated.



Thanks for the kind words, always makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside 

And thanks for letting us know that you like the format change this time around. The feedback is much appreciated for sure. 


So to all, feel free to tell us know if you fancy the format change or not, if you like the daily games or not, etc.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 17, 2015)

Put me in for Wolfenstein please


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 17, 2015)

@Arjai YGPM


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 17, 2015)

In for Outlast!  One of the scary games I don't have yet!!


----------



## Onderon (Jun 17, 2015)

this format is great, i think it gives more chance everyone.
im down for outlast and of orcs and men tnx again for doing this great giveaway, and to everyone who are donating games!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 17, 2015)

put me in for Dishonored


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2015)

Put me in for *Grow Home* and a grand prize entry (Witcher 3 , Wolfenstein , etc.).


----------



## DragonLich (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm in for Wolfenstein and Dishonored


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

DragonLich said:


> I'm in for Wolfenstein and Dishonored





Spoiler











Hi Dragon, the game giveaway is only for members of TPU's WCG and F@H teams, sorry.


----------



## peche (Jun 17, 2015)

i would like to participate for Wolfenstine: The Old Blood too!
thanks to all contributors of this giveaway!

Regards,


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2015)

Grow Home, Please.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2015)

I just realized I never sent out pms to last night's winners. Sorry guys, daughter got sick last night (looooong night) and it threw me off completely.  I'll try to catch up tonight

So last call for tonight then. I should be back in a little while with new winners and some new games.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 18, 2015)

If it's not too late , put me down for Blaze Rush and Outlast.


----------



## Onderon (Jun 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I just realized I never sent out pms to last night's winners. Sorry guys, daughter got sick last night (looooong night) and it threw me off completely.  I'll try to catch up tonight
> 
> So last call for tonight then. I should be back in a little while with new winners and some new games.


oh i've been there, dont worry resume it at your own pace, childrens always come first, hope she gets better!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2015)

I am in for Wolfenstein: The Old Blood


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2015)

*Today's Winners*



*Blaze Rush
@T-Bob*



*Dishonored
@TRWOV*



*Grow Home
@FordGT90Concept*



*Of Orcs and Men
@Onderon*




*Outlast*
*@T-Bob*
**

​


Congrats to today's winners!  I'll be sending out PM's with redemption instructions maybe tonight, if not tomorrow....

Next post will have the next set of games!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 18, 2015)

*Day 6*







Deep Dungeons of Doom - *@Arjai*
Five Nights at Freddy's
Last Knight: Rogue Rider Edition - *@Arjai*
The Original Strife: Veteran Edition - *@jboydgolfer*
Race the Sun (Take on Labrynthia in pic) -* @TRWOV*
Strike Vector - *@TRWOV*
Titanfall - *@yotano211*
Humble Bundle All Stars - *@xvi*


Thanks to our Contributors! 


Drawing for these games will be tomorrow night, as well as some new games becoming available then.

Final AAA game will be announced tomorrow night! 




*Edit:* I think I'm caught up, and everyone should have their PM's and/or games by now.  If you won a game and haven't received either the game or a PM, please post and PM me about asap.  Thanks ya'lls!


----------



## Onderon (Jun 18, 2015)

yay another round, I want titanfall but if someone wants it too you can count me out so they can have more chance. Great giveaway and cause BUMP


----------



## theonedub (Jun 18, 2015)

Strike vector please and I'll toss in for the AAA.

Glad everyone so far is liking the new format @manofthem and I came up with. Looks like its running smoothly


----------



## XZero450 (Jun 18, 2015)

Could I get in on Titanfall with Onderon and Strike Vector?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 19, 2015)

Sign me up for Titanfall and  Wolfenstein.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

Let's say,_ "LAST CALL,"_ for the night and closing out at about 10:30, with a drawing thereafter.  I'm going to try to get to bed early tonight, but we'll see how that goes 



theonedub said:


> Glad everyone so far is liking the new format @manofthem and I came up with. Looks like its running smoothly



From the feedback received, it does seem to be well received, which is good whenever something new is tried out.  Thanks for the great suggestion


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

*Today's Winners*



*Strike Vector*
*@theonedub*



*Titanfall*
*@XZero450*

​

Some games just can't get no luv and they's cryin' 

 


Congrats to today's winners!  I'll be sending out PM's with redemption instructions tomorrow....

Next post will have our next pot of games, along with the final AAA game!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

*Day 7*







Civ V + Full DLC - *@yotano211*
Joylancer - *@Arjai*
Letter Quest: Grimm's Journey -* @jboydgolfer*
Mass Effect 2
Plants vs Zombies GOTY
To The Moon
The Walking Dead Season 2
Humble Square Enix 2 Bundle (no TR/SD)

Batman Arkham Knight


Thanks to all our Contributors!  




Drawing for these games will be tomorrow night.  Tomorrow, we will post your final lot of games for this game giveaway. Stay tuned 



*Edit*: first of all, apologies for the succession of posts!   Normally I'm much better about that

Second, I messed up the links to the games  Fixed em


----------



## Onderon (Jun 19, 2015)

congrats on the winners!
im up for all of them great selection you got there!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 19, 2015)

To The Moon, Yeppers!! I already have it on my Wishlist!!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 19, 2015)

I am up for Mass Effect 2
Humble Square Enix 2 Bundle
and Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Some games just can't get no luv and they's cryin' ​



I've been noticing that over the past few days - I reckon there are at least 15 games that were donated in this giveaway so far who haven't yet received a new home! 

Maybe you should do a massive giveaway on the very last day of all the games that have yet to be won and give them a second chance to be loved?


----------



## st2000 (Jun 19, 2015)

hm, i'm in for batman - to be fair i wont play it, but my sister geting mad about this game


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 19, 2015)

if more games are needed for this giveaway , im always good for a few titles, who-ever is running can send me a PM, and Ill provide some keys, if they are so inclined.mostly stuff from the latest humble bundle E3 Ticket deal. looks like steam, and some uplay keys, and something about twitch turbo month long pass.


----------



## XZero450 (Jun 19, 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## 4x4n (Jun 19, 2015)

In for Civ 5 + full DLC, I won the non DLC version and will pass that along to someone if I win this. Also Mass Effect 2, Joylancer, and Batman of course.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> if more games are needed for this giveaway , im always good for a few titles, who-ever is running can send me a PM, and Ill provide some keys, if they are so inclined.mostly stuff from the latest humble bundle E3 Ticket deal. looks like steam, and some uplay keys, and something about twitch turbo month long pass.



I've been eyeing up some of those games and other bits in the E3 Ticket Humble Bundle, and I'm sure they'd make awesome prizes!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 19, 2015)

LaytonJnr said:


> I've been eyeing up some of those games and other bits in the E3 Ticket Humble Bundle, and I'm sure they'd make awesome prizes!



i only wanted payday 2 ,and the rest are sitting in my HB library, i did give the world of tanks beta stuff away to someone , but i see no reason for the rest to go to waste, it's a good deal this week. HB FtW


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i only wanted payday 2 ,and the rest are sitting in my HB library, i did give the world of tanks beta stuff away to someone , but i see no reason for the rest to go to waste, it's a good deal this week. HB FtW


And world of warships is awesome. I dont play world of tanks.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 19, 2015)

I've missed a lot of days in this thread, but I'll try for batman.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

LaytonJnr said:


> I've been noticing that over the past few days - I reckon there are at least 15 games that were donated in this giveaway so far who haven't yet received a new home!
> 
> Maybe you should do a massive giveaway on the very last day of all the games that have yet to be won and give them a second chance to be loved?



Someone has been reading my mind 



jboydgolfer said:


> if more games are needed for this giveaway , im always good for a few titles, who-ever is running can send me a PM, and Ill provide some keys, if they are so inclined.mostly stuff from the latest humble bundle E3 Ticket deal. looks like steam, and some uplay keys, and something about twitch turbo month long pass.



Will do


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 19, 2015)

Put me down for Humble Square Enix 2 Bundle and Batman Arkham Knight.


----------



## peche (Jun 19, 2015)

i wanted wolfestein 
is there any upcoming give away or this was the last one?
is there also any hardware giveaway?

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2015)

peche said:


> i wanted wolfestein
> is there any upcoming give away or this was the last one?
> is there also any hardware giveaway?
> 
> Regards,



Wolfenstein hasn't been drawn yet. The AAA games will be drawn at the very end of the giveaway. You're still in  

Also, @Norton will be taking care of the main giveaway in the main challenge thread, presumably at the end of the challenge


----------



## peche (Jun 19, 2015)

thanks lad!!

ill take a watch


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 19, 2015)

Put me in for Batman.  Love the series and hope it goes out with a BANG...not a fizzle.  Also if I can still put in for Wolfenstein that'd be awesome.


----------



## Deelron (Jun 19, 2015)

In for Batman also, please.


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2015)

Finally Friday!!! 

Still have a crap ton of work to do but I have a break from the 12 hr days for Saturday and Sunday- will try to keep my work hours to a minimum! 

Just wanted to thank @manofthem for keeping up with this great game giveaway as well as keeping the challenge thread updated... I owe you* BIG* for that Bud! 

Thanks again to all of the donators and congrats to the winners of some pretty cool games!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2015)

Norton said:


> Still have a crap ton


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> if more games are needed for this giveaway , im always good for a few titles, who-ever is running can send me a PM, and Ill provide some keys, if they are so inclined.mostly stuff from the latest humble bundle E3 Ticket deal. looks like steam, and some uplay keys, and something about twitch turbo month long pass.



Finally sent that pm 



Norton said:


> Still have a crap ton of work to do



Haha, and we can take that _literally_ 



Alright guys, entries closed for the night.  Off to get some winners, finalize the games for tonight's pool, and I'll be back shortly


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Alright guys, entries closed for the night.  Off to get some winners, finalize the games for tonight's pool, and I'll be back shortly


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

*Today's Winners*



*Civ V + DLCs*
*@4x4n*



*Joylancer*
*@4x4n*



*Mass Effect 2*
*@yotano211*



*To The Moon*
*@Arjai*



*Plants vs Zombies GOTY*
*@Onderon*



*Humble Square Enix 2 Bundle*
*@T-Bob*

​

Congrats to today's winners!  I'll be sending out PM's with redemption instructions tomorrow....


Well guys, we are really coming down to the end of our giveaway shortly.  Next post will have our last pot of new games


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

*
Day 8*







Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
Batman Arkham City GOTY
Call of Juarez gunslinger - *@CAPSLOCKSTUCK*
Deus Ex HR Director's Cut
Eidolon - *@Arjai*
Merchants of Kaidan - *@jboydgolfer*
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
Serious Sam 3 BFE
Humble Bundle E3
Humble Bundle 14


Thanks to all our Contributors!  



Well that's our final game pool so don't delay on getting in.  The drawing for these games will be tomorrow night.

Additionally, tomorrow we may have an _encore_ of sorts, kind of refresh of some unclaimed games, so look for that too.  



Once these games are finalized and given out, we will be drawing some winners for our AAA selections.

Stay tuned


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2015)

*To The Moon*
*@Arjai*


Yea!
​


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2015)

I want *BATMAN*!!

I *WANT* Batman!!!

_Dammit_, *I WANT BATMAN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I want *BATMAN*!!
> 
> I *WANT* Batman!!!
> 
> _Dammit_, *I WANT BATMAN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 20, 2015)

If you don't mind I'll go for both batmans and Eidolon.


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 20, 2015)

I'll try for these games:
Batman Arkham City GOTY
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
Serious Sam 3 BFE


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2015)

I would but...




...the queue grows but my internet does not...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Day 8*
> Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
> Humble Bundle E3



Let me jump in for these!

And I definitely want in the final pool for Witcher 3 and Arkham Knight!  Thanks again as always!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I want *BATMAN*!!
> 
> I *WANT* Batman!!!
> 
> _Dammit_, *I WANT BATMAN!!!!!!!!*


My Parents are *DEAD*!!!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 20, 2015)

Can i be in the running for Batman please


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm in for the *E3 Humble Bundle. *

(although I think you have the wrong link, as the picture is for the E3 2015 bundle but the link is for the E3 2014 bundle - @manofthem)

I can't believe this awesome giveaway is almost over!


----------



## Onderon (Jun 20, 2015)

OMG you left some of the best for last im in for all of them, ohhh i will be so happy with any so, amazing


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2015)

LaytonJnr said:


> I'm in for the *E3 Humble Bundle. *
> 
> (although I think you have the wrong link, as the picture is for the E3 2015 bundle but the link is for the E3 2014 bundle - @manofthem)
> 
> I can't believe this awesome giveaway is almost over!



Thanks for pointing that out, fixed... I think


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2015)

Umm.... I'd like to throw in for Merchants of Kaiden?    Thanks MoT, and the contributors!


----------



## Bow (Jun 20, 2015)

Put me in for anything!!!!!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ah, I actually see one that I have been thinking of buying;

Put me in for Call of Juarez Gunslinger please @manofthem


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 20, 2015)

Onderon said:


> OMG you left some of the best for last im in for all of them, ohhh i will be so happy with any so, amazing



I agree, put me in for all of them.


----------



## Antykain (Jun 20, 2015)

Mmmm..

METAL GEAR SOLID V: GROUND ZEROES
and
Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition

.... Although, The Witcher III: The WIld Hunt and Batman: Arkham Knight both look delicious as well..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2015)

I'll put my hat in the ring for Metal gear Solid V and The Witcher 3. Thank you MOT for such great giveaways you do.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 20, 2015)

Big thanks for all you do for us.  Not in for anything


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 20, 2015)

I guess put me in for all of them


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 20, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> I guess put me in for all of them


I believe the rules are to pick two?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 21, 2015)

ChaoticG8R said:


> I believe the rules are to pick two?



You are right, I didnt even notice that 

I'll go for Metal Gear Solid V and Call of Juarez Gunslinger.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

It's all good, because....


----------



## Onderon (Jun 21, 2015)

ohh i didnt saw that, but i like your second pic


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

*Today's Winners*



*Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY*
*@Antykain*



*Batman Arkham City GOTY*
*@CAPSLOCKSTUCK*



*Call of Juarez gunslinger *
*@Bow*



*Deus Ex HR Director's Cut*
*@Onderon*



*Eidolon*
*@yotano211*



*Merchants of Kaidan*
*@Ahhzz*



*Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes*
*@ChaoticG8R*



*Serious Sam 3 BFE*
*@T-Bob*



*Humble Bundle E3*
*@LaytonJnr*




*Humble Bundle 14*
*@Bow*
​



Congrats to our Winners!!!  PM's will be incoming as soon as I can, hopefully tonight. 

Update:  I send games and/or pm's to last night's and tonight's winners, so everyone should be caught up.  Let me know if not 



But we're not done just yet...  One final day of encore titles, ones that were sort of "leftovers," so let's see if anyone wants them.  Next post has all of that


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

*Encore!*






Shank 2 - @TRWOV
The Hat Man: Shadow Ward
Incredipede - @TRWOV
Survivalist - @jboydgolfer 
Stacking - @TRWOV
Legend of Grimrock - @TRWOV
iBomber Defense Pacific - @Arjai *@FordGT90Concept *
Tropico 4 *@LaytonJnr*
Chivalry: Medievil Warfare *@ThE_MaD_ShOt *
Civ 5 - @yotano211 *@AlienIsGOD*
Spark Rising - @jboydgolfer 
It Came From Space and Ate our Brains - @jboydgolfer *@FordGT90Concept *
Jet Gunner
Prime World: Defenders
Deep Dungeons of Doom - @Arjai 
Five Nights at Freddy's *@ThE_MaD_ShOt *
Last Knight: Rogue Rider Edition - @Arjai
The Original Strife: Veteran Edition - @jboydgolfer 
Race the Sun - @TRWOV *@Arjai*
Humble Bundle All Stars - @xvi *@ChaoticG8R*
Plants vs Zombies GOTY* @yotano211*
The Walking Dead Season 2  * @Onderon*

THANK YOU to all our Contributors!!!   


Here they are, leftovers!  Go ahead and enter for 3-5 games, and we'll go from there 

*CHANGE OF PLANS! 

First come, first served! Choose 1 for now, but we'll likely change that tomorrow! Get them soon!!! *



Tomorrow evening... we will finally be getting 4 WINNERS for our AAA selections!


Til tomorrow....


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey @manofthem  put me in for the Five Nights At Freddy's. My son has been playing this on my phone so I think he would get a kick out of it on my Pc. And Chivalry to if no one wants it.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

Also guys, go ahead and enter for several games, not limited to 2.  We'll take how many exactly based on interest and necessity, but I can see entering for up to like 5 would be fine 




ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Hey @manofthem  put me in for the Five Nights At Freddy's. My son has been playing this on my phone so I think he would get a kick out of it on my Pc.



I have this on my phone too, and I have to admit that it did a good job being creepy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2015)

Also put me in for Chivalry too if you don't mind.


----------



## Onderon (Jun 21, 2015)

im up for the walking dead. love telltale games


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

OK, change of plans.


For the encore/leftovers, it's a quick-shoot!  First come, first served: pick a game and it's yours; by tomorrow if there are leftovers, you can pick another.

Goal is to get all these games claimed by their new owners by tomorrow, and then we'll finish up with some AAA goodness.


Sorry for the switch up, but I think it's time to put some dynamite in this giveaway


----------



## Arjai (Jun 21, 2015)

Race the Sun, for me. Since I didn't get Batman.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 21, 2015)

I'd be happy to grab HB: All Stars!

**Since I'll be at work tomorrow, if Survivalist or PWefenders still need a home, I wouldn't mind either **

Happy Father's Day everyone!!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2015)

Thankyou for my prize


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 21, 2015)

I reckon this has been the best game giveaway TPU has had! 

I'll take *Tropico 4 *as I had thought about entering for it earlier in the giveaway, but I thought I would wait to see if anyone else wanted it.

Thanks once again @manofthem for the awesome giveaway!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll go for Civ 5 please


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks so much MoT for everything!! And thanks to *@jboydgolfer* for providing the game!! and Many thanks to all the rest of the givers!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 21, 2015)

Any chance we could get a repost of the AAA titles for ppl who may have missed exactly which ones are up for grabs?


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 21, 2015)

Put me in for 
Plants vs. Zombies GOTY Edition


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

Little update:






Shank 2 - @TRWOV
The Hat Man: Shadow Ward
Incredipede - @TRWOV
Stacking - @TRWOV
Spark Rising - @jboydgolfer
Deep Dungeons of Doom - @Arjai
The Original Strife: Veteran Edition - @jboydgolfer

Race the Sun - @TRWOV *@Arjai*
Humble Bundle All Stars - @xvi *@ChaoticG8R*
Plants vs Zombies GOTY* @yotano211*
The Walking Dead Season 2  * @Onderon*
iBomber Defense Pacific - @Arjai *@FordGT90Concept *
Tropico 4 *@LaytonJnr*
Chivalry: Medievil Warfare *@ThE_MaD_ShOt*
Civ 5 - @yotano211 *@AlienIsGOD*
Five Nights at Freddy's*@ThE_MaD_ShOt*
It Came From Space and Ate our Brains - @jboydgolfer*@FordGT90Concept*
Survivalist - @jboydgolfer *@ChaoticG8R*
Legend of Grimrock - @TRWOV *@4x4n*
Jet Gunner *@T-Bob*
Prime World: Defenders *@ChaoticG8R*
Last Knight: Rogue Rider Edition - @Arjai *@FordGT90Concept*


THANK YOU to all our Contributors!!!   












And for a refresher on the AAA games, here we go:







See you all tonight for these drawings


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2015)

Holy crap that's a lot of games!!! 

Thanks again to @manofthem and all of the other folks who helped put this all together


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 21, 2015)

Fathers Day Bumparoonie







 to all the Dads


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2015)

Is deadspace 2 still available?


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 21, 2015)

I'll take Legend of Grimrock, and many thanks to all involved for doing this giveaway.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you @manofthem 

My son is already wanting to play LOL


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 21, 2015)

For AAA title I would like to enter for Batman plz


----------



## theonedub (Jun 21, 2015)

@AlienIsGOD- the AAA drawing is different this go around, check out the OP to see how its going down. Spoiler Alert- It's not what you're thinking  

Somehow I missed about 2 days of updates on this thread?! And my PC was BSOD'd for the past 2 days- when it rains, it pours.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 21, 2015)

Put me in for 
*Wolfenstein: The Old Blood *


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 21, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is deadspace 2 still available?



I'm not sure if it is any more, but I think I have a spare key if you'd like it 

EDIT: PM me if you're interested @brandonwh64


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Fathers Day Bumparoonie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to need something far stronger tonight!




brandonwh64 said:


> Is deadspace 2 still available?



Sorry, that game is gone 

But thanks to @LaytonJnr for that offer 




All else, I'm super tied up now but I'll see you guys later!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2015)

Please add me in for Arkham Knight also (already should be in for Wolfenstein)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 21, 2015)

theonedub said:


> @AlienIsGOD- the AAA drawing is different this go around, check out the OP to see how its going down. Spoiler Alert- It's not what you're thinking
> 
> Somehow I missed about 2 days of updates on this thread?! And my PC was BSOD'd for the past 2 days- when it rains, it pours.



im only interested in 1 AAA title thats why i only chose one


----------



## manofthem (Jun 21, 2015)

Alright guys, still some leftovers... 


How about another* 2 games* to whomever wishes? 

@FordGT90Concept, I know there's  something for you buddy


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd like Spark Rising if it's no trouble.

Also reconfirming being in for 'Knight
Maybe I should buy the other ones and play them first though.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2015)

Time for some AAA Winners!


We are going to do this in order, numbers 1-4; the first winner picks his desired AAA game, subsequently the second and so on.....






*Winners of the AAA


#1....
@Deelron!!!
  


#2
@peche *
*  *


*#3*
*@st2000 *
*  *


*#4*
*@Arjai*
*  *

​

Here are the games to choose from...


*Wolfenstein: The Old Blood*
*The Witcher 3*
*Batman Arkham Knight*
*Killing Floor 2*


Winners pick in the order they won, and after this, we are done for this Challenge! 


I do need to take this time to thank a bunch of people that are this giveaway possible, just hope I don't miss someone. This includes but is not limited to... 


@theonedub 
@15th Warlock
@Arjai
@CAPSLOCKSTUCK
@jboydgolfer
@xvi
@TRWOV
@yotano211
@LaytonJnr

Thank you for donating! You all made this giveaway a success!!! :respect


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jun 22, 2015)

Since someone already used that Humble Bundle, can I grab Survivalist and Prime World Defenders?


----------



## Antykain (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners, and special thanks to the to donators!!  You guys ROCK!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 22, 2015)

I have really enjoyed the challenge,






 my 3 x pcs have run flawlessly on great o/c's,
 I got to # 20,
my phone didnt overheat,
 I won 2 games, 
2 great sounding families won nice pcs,
my kids have shown great interest, as have their friends...which is ace



OK..........Im off to play






A big WWW. hug to all  (esp. @manofthem and @Norton )


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 22, 2015)

I have to say that this was the best IMO game giveaway that @manofthem has hosted for this team. The new giveaway theme that @manofthem and @theonedub came up with for this challenge is just awesome. It keeps things interesting and keeps everybody involved throughout the duration of the challenge. Plus it seems to give people a better chance at actually landing a game. I would also like to thank everyone that pitched in all of the generous donations.


----------



## st2000 (Jun 22, 2015)

i was in for batman
for my pc it looks like 




cause

thnx to all TPU for awesome giveaways 
it's like i won almost 2 AAA titles(last challenge gta v), very happy with that
and dont stop crunching after challenge: as more we crunch - as sooner we can cure more deseases


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2015)

thanks !!
i really got a good time on the challenge, and also i would to ask a question, what did i won ?  {dindt understood all the previus messages ...! still speepy at the office  }


REgards,


----------



## Deelron (Jun 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Time for some AAA Winners!
> 
> 
> We are going to do this in order, numbers 1-4; the first winner picks his desired AAA game, subsequently the second and so on.....
> ...



I am one lucky bastard.


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2015)

ohhhhhh now i see, @Deelron has ve chose a game, them i will chose a game, then @st2000 choses a game and finally @Arjai  choses the last one


----------



## st2000 (Jun 22, 2015)

@peche for me rules were hard to understand too(i could understand them only after your message)
i was in for batman and i wont play it myself(or any game, got lack of time now) - i entered for my sister
if batman wont be mine(sisters), than anyone could get 3rd(4th) AAA title with no problem
PS: re-read mine writings - dont wanna be rude or smth, just gratz to winners and all TPU


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2015)

we need @Deelron chosing the first game, i hope i can get the old blood,!!


----------



## Deelron (Jun 22, 2015)

I did in PM form, but I imagine it'd probably help to put it here as well, I went Witcher 3.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2015)

Deelron said:


> I did in PM form, but I imagine it'd probably help to put it here as well, I went Witcher 3.



@Deelron has chosen Witcher 3!  






@peche, your turn!

Killing Floor 2
Batman Arkham Knight
Wolfenstein the Old Blood



peche said:


> we need @Deelron chosing the first game, i hope i can get the old blood,!!



Is this official?


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2015)

Deelron said:


> I did in PM form, but I imagine it'd probably help to put it here as well, I went Witcher 3.


excellent .. 

my selection:



manofthem said:


> Here are the games to choose from...
> 
> 
> *Wolfenstein: The Old Blood*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> @FordGT90Concept, I know there's  something for you buddy


My ISP lost service in this area...again...for over 12 hours.  Break the news to me softly.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2015)

peche said:


> excellent ..
> 
> my selection:
> 
> *Wolf... *



Okey dokey smokey! 





Next up:

@st2000.... 









FordGT90Concept said:


> My ISP lost service in this area...again...for over 12 hours.  Break the news to me softly.



From the leftover games, go ahead and choose 2 more!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> From the leftover games, go ahead and choose 2 more!


I see a lot of them have already been entered for but they're still on the list.  I'll just go in order of those I'm most interested in:
1) Survivalist - @ChaoticG8R
2) Prime World: Defenders - @ChaoticG8R
3) Last Knight: Rogue Rider Edition
4) Spark Rising - @bubbleawsome

The rest I have or am not intested in.

So to make everyone happy, that means I get Last Knight? XD


----------



## st2000 (Jun 22, 2015)

@manofthem


manofthem said:


> Here are the games to choose from...
> 
> *Batman Arkham Knight*


yeaaaaaaap, i'm lucky twice, thnx buddies for let me choose batman


----------



## theonedub (Jun 22, 2015)

@st2000 that couldn't have worked out any better, no?  

@manofthem, once the ball got rolling that went smoothly.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 22, 2015)

congrats to winners! & thanks to @MoT for Giveaway.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2015)

So here we are:

*
AAA Winners


The Witcher 3
@Deelron
  


Wolfenstein: The Old Blood
@peche 
  


Batman Arkham Knight
@st2000
  


Killing Floor 2
@Arjai
  

*​

I'll be sending out instructions in a little bit for game redemption.  @Arjai, you can shoot a PM to @theonedub to claim KF2 as he holds that one 








FordGT90Concept said:


> I see a lot of them have already been entered for but they're still on the list.  I'll just go in order of those I'm most interested in:
> 1) Survivalist - @ChaoticG8R
> 2) Prime World: Defenders - @ChaoticG8R
> 3) Last Knight: Rogue Rider Edition
> ...



I've been super busy today and haven't updated all thst I need to, but you are correct: Last Knight for you 



theonedub said:


> @st2000 that couldn't have worked out any better, no?
> 
> @manofthem, once the ball got rolling that went smoothly.



I say it worked out well! Thanks for the help and ideas throughout the giveaway! 






Leftover games available to whomever on first come first served basis 

Shank 2 - @TRWOV
The Hat Man: Shadow Ward
Incredipede - @TRWOV
Stacking - @TRWOV
Spark Rising - @jboydgolfer
Deep Dungeons of Doom - @Arjai
The Original Strife: Veteran Edition - @jboydgolfer


----------



## Norton (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2015)

thanks to @Norton  for creating the challenge, I had tons of fun, I had tons of fun on those 10 days!
Thanks to @manofthem  for keeping the giveaways alive!
thanks everyone for making it possible, also for the games and the excellent organization over here!


Regards,


----------



## Onderon (Jun 22, 2015)

tnx to everyone who made this possible, great format for a great cause, i will leave my 750ti folding everyday while im at work, im not crunching with my q6600 because i was getting like 300 points daily T.T and it was so much energy.
if no one else wants it can i have stacked? looks like a lovely game to play with my son


----------



## T-Bob (Jun 22, 2015)

Shank 2 looks enticing and I should be able to play on Linux. If I'm not over my limit put me down for Shank 2.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2015)

I'll be at my pc a little later to distribute the game codes that need to go out, AAA games and any recent claims. 



T-Bob said:


> Shank 2 looks enticing and I should be able to play on Linux. If I'm not over my limit put me down for Shank 2.



I say it's all yours!


----------



## revin (Jun 23, 2015)

Congratz to all the winners !!!!
I squeezed in aprox 100 WU for F@H Kreij thru this, and as alway still going with him !!
BTW is there a shot of the Final scoreboard ?
I know TPU nial'd it, but like to see how the local school[Carthage Mo R9] did....... that made me fuzzy to see them in it !!!

Was there someone here that got them involved ?

Congratz to all the winners !!!! 
I squeezed in aprox 100 WU for F@H Kreij thru this, and as alway still going with him !!
Again a HUGE Thank You to Everyone involved with getting, and it/them [this and the Kreij run] rolling, and so many Donater's !!!  

But it's all of everyone that kept thier machines blasting thru the event, that in the end is the main result !!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 23, 2015)

Well guys, it looks like we have finally wound down in this Challenge's game giveaway. All AAA winners have been pm'd, all winners have been contacted and most have received their games, and now I'm exhausted lol.

If you won a game but haven't received the game, or if I forgot to pm you altogether, please let me know asap.




It was a pleasure to be able to host this game giveaway for all you hard working crunchers, and it was a pleasure to coordinate with so many in organizing game donations and contributions, then in turn getting the games into new hands. We had so many members contribute, and I know I speak for everyone when I say, "THANK YOU VERY MUCH!"  The awesome and generous spirit here among the team is very special and amazing, not only in these game giveaway but all the other contributions including the Kreij PCs! 


Also, thanks for the support on the new format attributed to @theonedub; he had a clear idea of this format and it was a brilliant idea.  For me, it can be an anxious time when branching out and incorporating something new, but your terrific support and nice comments show me that it was appreciated and well worth it!  So from myself personally, Thank You for the support!  In addition to the support, I appreciate the patience on everyone's part. There are many times when I overlook, forget, mistype, mix up, screw up, delay, delay more, (you get the point), and your patience throughout is very awesome.


So enough of my gooey sentiments lol, I'm off to bed.

Crunch On!


----------



## t_ski (Jun 23, 2015)

Matt, you're the one that deserves all the thanks!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Matt, you're the one that deserves all the thanks!


+1


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 23, 2015)

Everyone deserves a pat on the back.


----------



## Antykain (Jun 23, 2015)

Another big congrats to all the winners of the Daddy Day Challenge, and props to everyone involved!

Glad to be part of the TPU Crunchin Crew!


----------

